# More bad news about Sparta



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

You may have read about a feral who I was finally able to get into a rescue group. He was adopted the first day and returned the next by a woman who introduced him to her cat too fast and basically just didnt want him, I believe.

He is still at the foster home and now this is the latest email I received this morning as an update:

Email from recuse group woman: 

I wanted to update you on Sparta. His foster mommy noticed he hadn't eaten all day Thursday, then he started with a fever on Thursday night. We took him to the vet yesterday and he is very, very sick. We don't know what is wrong with him, his bilirubin is 14.7 and a normal bilirubin is .4-.6 on a cat. He has a fever of 104.5 degrees (normal for a cat is 100).

It appears that he has hepatic lipidosis, a liver malfunction, but he is severely anemic and may require a blood transfusion as well as a feeding tube which could go on for several months to try and rebuild his strength. 

I wrestled with whether it would be more humane to have him euthanized since we are looking at thousands of dollars in vet bills and in the end, I prayed, and have asked God to provide us with the money to pay the bill. He is very tired, but does not appear to be in pain so are going to do what we can to try and save his life. A transfusion alone will cost us $500, we anticipate it will run as high as $2,000 without knowing if he will recover. 

Most rescue groups would say that the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the one, but our motto is, the needs of the one (Sparta) at this time, outweigh the needs of the many. I don't want money to be the deciding factor whether or not he lives or dies.

If things change for him, I will let you know, but in the meantime, keep the boy in your thoughts and prayers if you are so inclined that direction.

Thank you

------

Needless to say I am very upset. I am going to try to help if I can I just feel so sad. 

Anyways, just wanted to update those who followed Sparta and hopefully hear something encouraging


----------

